# Definitive Technology BP6 wiring????



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

I just purchased the guts to a BP6 and going to be building the tower's for them. Do any of you know which colored wires from the crossover go to which woofer and which tweeter??? thank you for your time.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Have you tried talking to DefTech?


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

I e-mailed them and they told me which one's go where. Don't know why I didn't think of that... Retard moment. Thank you for your help.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Read my signature :bigsmile:
I actually felt silly suggesting it, thinking "of course he already spoke to them..."
But that's what we're here for... another set of eyes, another set of ears...
Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL yeah. I'll post up a build thread on the DIY speakers since I will be making the tower's myself. He should be shipping them soon. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm suprised that they would give out that info.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

That's what I thought. but they did it was pretty self explanatory though. the woofer's get black and red wires the tweeter's get green and yellow. I haven't gotten yet so I wasn't sure what to expect.


----------



## Jack N (Oct 7, 2006)

Def Tech is the benchmark for customer service as far as I'm concerned. Chet, the customer service rep, is unlike any other rep I've ever had to deal with. If you need to know something, he either already knows the answer (most of the time) or he'll get it for you.


----------

